# Any MetaGrid Experts wCubase 10 Really Need Help Here..



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 12, 2018)

Bought the app today, cannot get it working.

I THOUGHT I followed the instructions in the manual, the videos on their site are very confusing (they show one file for instance after downloading the app specific files....there are 3)...... and the manual doesn't say to do any of the things the video does. I'm really confused and could use some help...like step by step...so I could get up and running.

Thanks so much,
Tom


----------



## Vonk (Dec 14, 2018)

Some questions to start off.
Are you windows or mac?
Have you installed metaserver? Metagrid will not work without it.
I'm not particularly technically minded but I have 2 metagrid instances on ipads serving Cubase 10 on windows and it is brilliant. 
I found it helpful to understand the principle by which Metagrid works. It communicates over a wireless link to _Metaserver _which needs to be running on your pc. _Metaserver_ passes messages through two dedicated midi channels which also need to be set up on your pc (I use LoopBe). 
These midi channels then need to be associated in Cubase with the three generic remote files that you have to set up using the dedicated files you have downloaded. 
The PLE and macro files also have to be located in the right place in your steinberg folders. (varies according to operating system)

If any of these steps fails, Metagrid will not work. It's fiddly, but you only have to set it up once. Once you get into the concept of programming for scenes and macros using the PLE it is a really powerful tool, especially good for managing large templates. I use it for articulation switching as well. 
In my case the learning curve was about two months to be truly comfortable with the interface and configure my templates to benefit. Persevere!


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 14, 2018)

Vonk said:


> Some questions to start off.
> Are you windows or mac?
> Have you installed metaserver? Metagrid will not work without it.
> I'm not particularly technically minded but I have 2 metagrid instances on ipads serving Cubase 10 on windows and it is brilliant.
> ...



I'm on Mac.

I have Metaserver installed yes, and it's KIND of working.

I'm about halfway there. KEY COMMANDS are working great. No problem. Have not tried any hiding or exploding of folders, or expression maps. Would love to....that's probably going to be my next
But oddly, none of the "App Specific" actions work at all. Possibly because this version of the software was made for 9.5, and I'm on 10 don't know

I BELIEVE I installed the PLE and Marco files in the right place, will have to double check...My next hurdle will be trying to find a way to learn how to open and zero in on certain folders, etc....


----------



## Vonk (Dec 14, 2018)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> I'm on Mac.
> 
> I have Metaserver installed yes, and it's KIND of working.
> 
> ...


 
If the "App Specific" actions are not working (I assume they are listed on your pad) then I think perhaps your generic remote files are not set up correctly. Also make sure the midi input for the generic remotes is set the same as the second listed midi port on Metaserver. I'm away from my setup until tomorrow, but can check any specifics for you later.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 14, 2018)

Vonk said:


> If the "App Specific" actions are not working (I assume they are listed on your pad) then I think perhaps your generic remote files are not set up correctly.


I did exactly what the manual said....so....?


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 14, 2018)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> I did exactly what the manual said....so....?




OK, so I watched the video tutorial on their website for how to create a button to unfold a folder track.

I started in the Logical Editor and created this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jqh1umefpk3fts9/Screenshot 2018-12-14 20.06.52.png?dl=0

I then went through and added the actions and pauses he said to.

Button doesn't work. 

Oddly the thing I created in the screenshot I just posted does not appear as a choice in the final step, as if it cannot be assigned. UGH....so close but so far!


----------



## Vonk (Dec 15, 2018)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> OK, so I watched the video tutorial on their website for how to create a button to unfold a folder track.
> 
> I started in the Logical Editor and created this:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jqh1umefpk3fts9/Screenshot 2018-12-14 20.06.52.png?dl=0
> ...



I assume the PLE command worked locally in cubase? Are the metagrid actions listed as available in the PLE? There should be a new subset of them in the PLE drop down menu. That would be an indication of whether you are set up correctly.
Without using the PLE can you make a simple Cubase function work? Set up a button to invoke the PLE (You'll use this a lot!). Set up a simple start/stop transport button. Do these work?

There is a visibility bug you may encounter when using the PLE in Cubase 10 (9.5 is OK) but it is a known issue awaiting correction. But apart from this you also have to remember to save the PLE command; CLOSE the PLE window; & save your generic remote Macro file if you have used it,before testing your button. 

My method is to create the PLE action and test it. Then save it as one of the named metagrid scenes in the PLE dropdown menu, overwriting the original. Then invoke that scene in the Ipad menu: Hide all - pause 0.3 secs - Scene 012 - pause 0.3 secs - Unhide. Scene 012 or whatever, invokes the PLE command you have set up.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 15, 2018)

Vonk said:


> I assume the PLE command worked locally in cubase? Are the metagrid actions listed as available in the PLE? There should be a new subset of them in the PLE drop down menu. That would be an indication of whether you are set up correctly.
> Without using the PLE can you make a simple Cubase function work? Set up a button to invoke the PLE (You'll use this a lot!). Set up a simple start/stop transport button. Do these work?
> 
> There is a visibility bug you may encounter when using the PLE in Cubase 10 (9.5 is OK) but it is a known issue awaiting correction. But apart from this you also have to remember to save the PLE command; CLOSE the PLE window; & save your generic remote Macro file if you have used it,before testing your button.
> ...




First of all, I finally got EVERYTHING working for the first time this week. The 3rd GR did not have METAGRID OUT chosen on that upper menu (previously, there was no choice for OUT, today there was!). Once I did that everything worked, even the built in buttons that came with Metagrid, which used APP SPECIFIC actions. I had never gotten them to work. I was elated!

I restarted the computer for other reasons, and I am back to where I was. My buttons, based on Key Commands, do work, anything based on APP SPECIFIC commands do not. I think I had read in Cubase you have REIMPORT the XML file for the first remote. Some kind of bug. I tried that. Still does not work......ARRGH!


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 15, 2018)

In my Cubase Library/Preferences folder:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g6v38066ysmoqt6/Screenshot 2018-12-15 10.52.10.png?dl=0

And

https://www.dropbox.com/s/axmqdvl1nteyyiq/Screenshot 2018-12-15 10.52.56.png?dl=0


Gen Remote 1 Setup

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vagbv0216q0n3fq/Screenshot 2018-12-15 10.55.16.png?dl=0

Gen Remote 2 Setup

https://www.dropbox.com/s/csy6jw3tiaditbt/Screenshot 2018-12-15 10.56.41.png?dl=0

Gen Remote 3 Setup 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9r49ygm016uedp7/Screenshot 2018-12-15 10.57.46.png?dl=0


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 15, 2018)

UPDATE:

After re importing the XLM file yet again, it is now working...everything is working. I exported the file and saved it, then reimported it, hit APPLY, and all is good.

This is like witchcraft.


----------



## Vonk (Dec 15, 2018)

Once you have everything working and saved, hopefully it will be OK. One thing where Metagrid is a bit flaky is when metaserver first starts - it sometimes does not remember the midi assignments and will choose other available midi ports at random. Now you seem to have it all working, if your Metagrid seems to be not responding on startup, right clicking on the metaserver app and looking at the setup options is always the first thing to do. 
When you start working with metagrid macros (the ones you will set up in the ios metagrid macro generic remote, ALWAYS export your new macros to the xml file before restarting any project. If you don't Cubase will not remember them and your macros will be lost. 
Finally, I strongly recommend the video by Jononotbono on setting up metagrid for templates. It's long, but full of useful hints to get the best out of metagrid concepts. He's often active on here too.


----------



## greggybud (Dec 15, 2018)

Vonk said:


> There is a visibility bug you may encounter when using the PLE in Cubase 10 (9.5 is OK) but it is a known issue awaiting correction.



Hi

could you please elaborate or show it?


----------



## Vonk (Dec 15, 2018)

greggybud said:


> Hi
> 
> could you please elaborate or show it?



https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=147465


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey folks, I just duplicated the actions in the Metagrid tutorial for Cubase, showing how to make a button that unfolds a given folder. Is there a way to easily close the folder again?


----------



## Vonk (Dec 15, 2018)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> Hey folks, I just duplicated the actions in the Metagrid tutorial for Cubase, showing how to make a button that unfolds a given folder. Is there a way to easily close the folder again?


Make another button using the opposite instruction that you'll find listed in the app commands. (e.g. Hide/Unhide) Some commands have a toggle function in which case you only need a single button. 
Before you get too far in I suggest you go through much of the app commands listing on a test button and find which commands are useful too you. I learnt Cubase functions I didn't know existed. Any that are new and exclusive to C10 can usually be created with a macro or key command.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 15, 2018)

Vonk said:


> Make another button using the opposite instruction that you'll find listed in the app commands. (e.g. Hide/Unhide) Some commands have a toggle function in which case you only need a single button.
> Before you get too far in I suggest you go through much of the app commands listing on a test button and find which commands are useful too you. I learnt Cubase functions I didn't know existed. Any that are new and exclusive to C10 can usually be created with a macro or key command.




In the app commands, there was an existing Unfold All command, but no others to choose from. And I called the macro (001) "strs" but I notice in the Metagrid Action command list it's still called 001, I guess that's normal.....pure beginner here


----------



## Vonk (Dec 15, 2018)

Metagrid actions for Macros and Scenes will retain their numbers. They have to, as they work by addressing that number in the list held in the generic remote editors. The name you assign a macor or PLE command will remain inside Cubase. 
I'll look at my folder commands tomorrow. There's a big time difference between us. Keep having fun!


----------



## Vonk (Dec 30, 2018)

greggybud said:


> Hi
> 
> could you please elaborate or show it?


It seems this problem is not fixed in 10.0.10
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=151420
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=151420


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 30, 2018)

Vonk said:


> It seems this problem is not fixed in 10.0.10
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=151420


I have not had the issue with PLE and in fact I noticed I do not even use it, apart from for showing my Important Tracks in the top split of Cubase (Ruler, Refernce, Signature, Video etc)

I use LE and then on MetaGrid itself I setup the macros I have for showing and hiding sections and subsections of instruments :/

All works fine for me on Windows 10 1803 and macOS 10.13.6


----------



## Vonk (Dec 30, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have not had the issue with PLE and in fact I noticed I do not even use it,


If you don't use it much then maybe you don't have long lists of actions - over 100 metagrid scenes for example. In my case only half of these now show. As I said above I had had a confirmation that this was a "known issue" and @greggybud was also aware. I was hoping it would have been fixed, but apparently not. The PLE itself still functions, long dropdown lists do not.


----------



## greggybud (Jan 1, 2019)

Vonk said:


> It seems this problem is not fixed in 10.0.10
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=151420


This should be fixed in an upcoming update. Proof attached.


----------



## arwyn (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi. Resurrecting this older thread rather than start a new one. I am setting up Metagrid in Cubase Pro 10.5 and while I seem to have the presets working in Metagrid (quantise, velocity etc) I can't see the metagrid sub menu in Logical Editor and Proj Logical Editor. In the set up videos on metagrids site they open PLE and navigate to the metagrid preset in the sub menu., but I don't have that sub menu in PLE. I have copied the folders over to cubase preference folder but I must have done something wrong.
Could anyone spare me the time to go through this procedure as I am lost now. 
Thanks


----------



## Vonk (Aug 19, 2020)

Are you Windows or Mac?
Go to your Cubase preferences file and under Presets/Project Logical Editor is there a Metagrid folder?


----------



## arwyn (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi I'm Mac and I've just worked it out! I'd copied them to the wrong presets folder. The user library folder is hidden as I now know! So not being able to find the path I basically clicked show contents on the cubase icon and copied them into the preset folder there!! Thank you Vonk your reply clarified where to put it. Much appreciated and look forward to diving in to metagrid.


----------

